# Help identifying connector



## Alf (Mar 10, 2018)

A mouse chewed up something in the general vicinity of under the battery. I was able to order a replacement part by bringing the chewed one to a shop. I need to reconnect 2 blue wires and 2 white wires but how am I supposed to know who gets paired with who?


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Year, model, engine? And this was under the battery tray?


----------



## Alf (Mar 10, 2018)

2012 LS. It is gm part 15306153 but I can't find any info on how to determine which wires belong together. I'm a girl that knows nothing about cars but I know how to crimp wires together.


----------



## Alf (Mar 10, 2018)

2012 LS. The car won't do anything when I turn the key except turn on the radio, etc but the battery is not it.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Can you post a picture of exactly where, under the hood, this connector was?
I was looking at a list of all the connectors and can't really pinpoint where/what this connector is.

Edit: and are there only 5 wires in that connector, or are there more that I cannot see in the pic?


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I _may_ have found it :
Connector #X114
X114 Power Steering Harness to Forward Lamp Harness























Edit: one more pic.


----------



## Alf (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes! That's it! I scoured the internet trying to figure out what it was. I did follow the cable into the power steering but I could find nothing online about the power steering connector. Would this stop the car from starting completely? And yes, only 5 wires. 2 pairs are blue/white twisted and the last is a white with blue stripe. I'm a gal who knows nothing about cars but I do know how to follow instructions and crimp wires back together so I'm hoping to solve this without towing it to a mechanic. Thanks again for your assistance!


----------



## Alf (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes that's it! I did follow the wires back to the power steering. I've tried to search all over the Internet to find information on the power steering connector but I found nothing. And yes, only 5 wires. 2 pairs of blue/white twisted and a white with blue stripe. I obviously know how to reconnect the white with blue stripe but how do I find out which blue/white pair goes to which blue/white pair. You'll have to forgive me, I'm a gal that knows nothing about cars but I do know how to crimp wires together so I'm hoping to solve this without towing to a mechanic. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Alf (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes that's it! I did follow the wires back to the power steering. I've tried to search all over the Internet to find information on the power steering connector but I found nothing. And yes, only 5 wires. 2 pairs of blue/white twisted and a white with blue stripe. I obviously know how to reconnect the white with blue stripe but how do I find out which blue/white pair goes to which blue/white pair. You'll have to forgive me, I'm a gal that knows nothing about cars but I do know how to crimp wires together so I'm hoping to solve this without towing to a mechanic. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Alf (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes that's it! I did follow the wires back to the power steering. I've tried to search all over the Internet to find information on the power steering connector but I found nothing. And yes, only 5 wires. 2 pairs of blue/white twisted and a white with blue stripe. I obviously know how to reconnect the white with blue stripe but how do I find out which blue/white pair goes to which blue/white pair. You'll have to forgive me, I'm a gal that knows nothing about cars but I do know how to crimp wires together so I'm hoping to solve this without towing to a mechanic. Thanks again for your help!




​


----------

